# James Toney shut out by Lucas Browne



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

*Overlooked On This Weekend Of Big Fights:*










As you can see from this recent clip, Toney is in tip top shape:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, wheeling out McCall and Toney on one card. 

I seriously didn't know that McCall was still fighting.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Real shame to see two iron-chinned warriors being brought over to take beatings, i couldnt watch


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Fucking hell, wheeling out McCall and Toney on one card.
> 
> I seriously didn't know that McCall was still fighting.


They get all the big names in Australia. If you look at the names at the bottom McCall's son was down to fight as well (that underlines how ancient McCall is). I think that poster is out of date, according to Boxrec Kevin Johnson is now down to fight Haumono.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Let's take a guess at Toney's weight, I'm saying 240lbs.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I was expecting Buckland-Saucedo or Quillin-Guerrero or something, this really did catch me depressingly off-guard.

:toney1


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry.

ops


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Sorry.
> 
> ops


:yep It's cool bruh, we're all friends here. Except for Jay, he's a heathen.

Kevin Johnson being added to the card.:lol: Props to those in the audience who make it through this event.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :yep It's cool bruh, we're all friends here. Except for Jay, he's a heathen.
> 
> Kevin Johnson being added to the card.:lol: Props to those in the audience who make it through this event.


I've already encountered this Jay fellow in the 'David Haye eyeing Tyson Fury fight' thread. I wonder if the winner of Johnson v Haumono is being lined up for the winner of Toney v Browne? Could you imagine Toney v Johnson?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> I've already encountered this Jay fellow in the 'David Haye eyeing Tyson Fury fight' thread.


He's coming reeeeeeeeealy close to being the first person on my ignore list y'know. I can't fux with dude.



Mr. Spot said:


> I wonder if the winner of Johnson v Haumono is being lined up for the winner of Toney v Browne? Could you imagine Toney v Johnson?


Could it be the first fight where _both_ men attempt to lay on the ropes for the duration?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Could you imagine Toney v Johnson?


I'd rather not.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Could it be the first fight where _both_ men attempt to lay on the ropes for the duration?


:lol:


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Wallet said:


> I'd rather not.


It's one for the purists.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fucking hell, wheeling out McCall and Toney on one card.
> 
> I seriously didn't know that McCall was still fighting.


He's probably still better than his son is


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> It's one for the purists.


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> It's one for the purists.


:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Poor fella he must of ran out of money


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Toney weighed in a 249.9 lbs, fully clothed, wearing shoes. So unless his clothing and footwear weigh 50 lbs, one can assume he's morbidly obese (again).


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Toney weighed in a 249.9 lbs, fully clothed, wearing shoes. So unless his clothing and footwear weigh 50 lbs, one can assume he's morbidly obese (again).


Or he's been @Hitting The Weights.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Or he's been @Hitting The Weights.


More like @Burger King


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I was having a look at some old Toney fights on YouTube when I came across this of him against Terry Porter in 1999:






LOOK at his physique (195lbs) he's like a little tank. Go to 6.51 to see a beautiful counter punch from Toney, pure class.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

James Toney... how many Burger Kings does he need to buy that would justify him still fighting?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

After the disappointment of Audley v Wilder we NEED this to deliver.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Apparently Toney lost every round on route to losing wide UD.

Don't have exact scores as i'm on the bus


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

111-117 108-119 108-120


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Was this worth another thread?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5343-Overlooked-On-This-Weekend-Of-Big-Fights


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I ain't got time to look through every post on here, douche


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

But given the relatively low traffic on here you COULD check every thread.

No?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I've just had a PM informing me that you have an established reputation for starting pointless or duplicate threads. Apparently it became such an issue on ESB that your thread starting rights were permanently revoked. Is this correct?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I've since been informed you have difficulty embedding pictures as well.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok so here's my thought process?

Just found out toney got schooled like a caveman

want to let the lads on CHB know

Hmm, first i must check there is no thread on this already

quick-search for "toney" on CHB homepage, nope, nothing

I better check every obscure titled thread though, don't want to upset anyone

.........


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Go back to ESB if this is your game mate, not wanted on here thanks.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I am not from ESB though I understand you were (are?) and had certain difficulties there (see above).


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

So anyways...

Got to be the end for Toney, although surely he'll have some excuse.

Wouldn't mind seeing Browne vs Wilder actually


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Browne wins a wide decision (see Earl Hickey's alternate Browne v Toney thread for scores)


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing Browne vs Wilder actually


Why?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Why?


Be a good fight, both of them are untested with great KO ratios, the winner moves forward, the loser takes a step back

it's better than the guys they are currently fighting.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder if Hatton was disappointed at Browne's inability to stop the elderly (and clearly unfit) Toney? Browne v Johnson (who stopped Haumono on the undercard) would be the logical fight to make next.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Mr. Sport & @Earl-Hickey - play nice lads. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it's about time we see Audley vs Toney tbh.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

This is an utter disgrace why has my thread been merged with Hickey's? If anything his thread should have been merged with MINE and my thread title retained (mine being the original, and best) I am not happy about this, to whom do I complain?


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Roe said:


> @Mr. Sport & @Earl-Hickey - play nice lads. :good


It's SPOT actually, blame Hickey for the hostility not me, foul plagiarist.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> I think it's about time we see Audley vs Toney tbh.


in a very odd way I actually wouldn't mind seeing that


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Roe said:


> @Mr. Sport & @Earl-Hickey - play nice lads. :good












"Do that shit outside, not in here"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> It's SPOT actually, blame Hickey for the hostility not me, foul plagiarist.


Apologies. Typo. 



Mr. Spot said:


> This is an utter disgrace why has my thread been merged with Hickey's? If anything his thread should have been merged with MINE and my thread title retained (mine being the original, and best) I am not happy about this, to whom do I complain?


Hickey gets to keep his title because it's more relevant now the fight has finished. Again, apologies.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Roe said:


> Apologies. Typo.


:good



Roe said:


> Hickey gets to keep his title because it's more relevant now the fight has finished. Again, apologies.


Seems grossly unfair but thanks for the explanation.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

too bad for Toney. he could've at least tried to get in shape...


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder how much he got paid for this?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pleased for Browne. Cool fella.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Pleased for Browne. Cool fella.


Yeah, I like him. I've had him on my facebook for years without any idea how/why, so it's nice to see him doing well for himself. #InB4TheBandwagon!!


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

@Mr. Spot - watch it. You're on thin ice.

@Earl-Hickey - I'm surprised you were as patient as that. There's no rule about not posting duplicate threads on similar topics, and it's not like the original thread was either active, or obviously relevant to this fight. They might be merged if there is more than one active thread about the same thing but that's hardly a crime. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Awfully draconian administration round these parts.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If only the CHB Head Moderator was around to clean things up.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> Yeah, I like him. I've had him on my facebook for years without any idea how/why, so it's nice to see him doing well for himself. #InB4TheBandwagon!!


:good

He's literally one of the most down to Earth fellas I've met. Remember taking him and a couple of others to the gym in a HK taxi trying to ask him a few questions and he just kept asking me what it was like to live here etc :lol:

No arrogance whatsoever, really respectful to opponents and very modest. Good guy


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Apparently Browne needed 13 stitches after the fight and Toney needed 30!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> If only the CHB Head Moderator was around to clean things up.


Exactly.

@Bryn


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Awfully draconian administration round these parts.


He's not wrong though. @Rick Ross the Boss. Respect your massah's!!! :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

As head admin I find the actions in here deplorable to be honest.

I also disapprove of whoever sent that PM because @Earl-Hickey has been pretty cool on CHB y'know, y'all are being myopic.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This guy is wack ^


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh shit, sorry @Pabby. You snuck in there before I could post. It was directed to the guy above you.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Rick Ross said:


> @Mr. Spot - watch it. You're on thin ice.


Am I to take that as a threat Ross? And if I am "on thin ice" why? For merely pointing out to Hickey there was already a thread regarding this fight (which surely would have been the logical place to post the result?)



Rick Ross said:


> @Earl-Hickey - I'm surprised you were as patient as that. There's no rule about not posting duplicate threads on similar topics, and it's not like the original thread was either active, or obviously relevant to this fight. They might be merged if there is more than one active thread about the same thing but that's hardly a crime. :lol:


Indeed I wouldn't want Hickey getting impatient with me, heaven forbid. Perhaps there is no rule about "posting duplicate threads" but common sense surely dictates one avoids duplication if possible. By all accounts Hickey had a reputation for posting redundant threads on ESB to such an extent his ability to start threads was revoked, it's obvious he hasn't learned anything from that humiliation.

And why wasn't my original thread "active, or obviously relevant to this fight" ? That is a ludicrous statement. I posted a YouTube clip of the press conference at 11.43pm last night (less than 12 hours before the fight took place) so it was both "active" and "relevant".


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Awfully draconian administration round these parts.


Pathetic. On the rare occasion I have transgressed a rule on Boxrec I've received a discreet PM from a Moderator pointing out my error. This chest puffing display of authority from Ross is frankly embarrassing, and if it's an indication of the Moderation I can expect on this site Ross can feel free to ban me if he wishes.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

op


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> This guy is wack ^


Oh that's how it is huh? Listen dude we're cool and all but if you need to scrap or somethin' we can do it. We can be all friendly after but 'til then you gon' catch this fade.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh that's how it is huh? Listen dude we're cool and all but if you need to scrap or somethin' we can do it. We can be all friendly after but 'til then you gon' catch this fade.





Chacal said:


> Oh shit, sorry @Pabby. You snuck in there before I could post. It was directed to the guy above you.


All love here.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Pathetic. On the rare occasion I have transgressed a rule on Boxrec I've received a discreet PM from a Moderator pointing out my error. This chest puffing display of authority from Ross is frankly embarrassing, and if it's an indication of the Moderation I can expect on this site Ross can feel free to ban me if he wishes.


Rick Ross always wanted to be a Hall Monitor when he was at school, he never managed to achieve that lofty accolade so instead is making idle threats on a poxy internet forum.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> op


Excellent choice with the popcorn chicken.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> All love here.


Hey yo it's cool, we can be all cool and ish but just 'sno that we are finna throw hands dude. You finna be in Dublin, or I'm finna be in wherever you at and we just finna catch a fade is all. Ain't have to be no glocks involved and we can still be pals after ya'hurrrrd.

It's no big thing doe, just know that's wassup.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Rick Ross always wanted to be a Hall Monitor when he was at school, he never managed to achieve that lofty accolade so instead is making idle threats on a poxy internet forum.


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hey yo it's cool, we can be all cool and ish but just 'sno that we are finna throw hands dude. You finna be in Dublin, or I'm finna be in wherever you at and we just finna catch a fade is all. Ain't have to be no glocks involved and we can still be pals after ya'hurrrrd.
> 
> It's no big thing doe, just know that's wassup.


I'll go to your hometown, fuck a hometown decision, ain't finna be scorecards for this one. Roll one up for after mayne.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if the thread in the lounge is all love, then this is the opposite...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a cool thread...

What the fuck are you all talking about? :conf


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

A new low


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'll go to your hometown, fuck a hometown decision, ain't finna be scorecards for this one. Roll one up for after mayne.


Hey ayo that's what's good mayne, we don't have to be greezy or nothin', we just gonna catch this fade and then we can get trippy and play crazy golf together or some shit and it'll be crunk. We're just finna shoot a fair one first, shout out @Chacal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hey ayo that's what's good mayne, we don't have to be greezy or nothin', we just gonna catch this fade and then we can get trippy and play crazy golf together or some shit and it'll be crunk. We're just finna shoot a fair one first, shout out @Chacal.


Hey, shout out you and everything but don't you dare quote and mention me in the same comment.


----------



## Mr. Spot (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyway as it seems my time here is at an end, I would like to take this opportunity to remind you that two years ago this month a momentous event took place in boxing history:










Yes April 2011 saw the controversial relaunch of the venerable Boxing News.

Stewart Howe and certain members of his family did not approve of this change. But as a wiser man than I said at the time:

"You and your bother in law can both get fucked, you big headed bellend"

Those words are as relevant now as they were in 2011.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Anyway as it seems my time here is at an end, I would like to take this opportunity to remind you that two years ago this month a momentous event took place in boxing history:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, Trout Mask?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shout out Trout.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yo @Chacal don't get greezy doe, I said we ain't finna get greezy. Don't make this a snubs thing.

Tbg Trout Mask we all knew it was you, heaux. But we were all "she's being cool so she can stay". Stay trilly.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

#Bars


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yo @Chacal don't get greezy doe, I said we ain't finna get greezy. Don't make this a snubs thing.
> 
> Tbg Trout Mask we all knew it was you, heaux. But we were all "she's being cool so she can stay". Stay trilly.


Hey up it's cool so long as you don't do it again, hear dat? I ain't finna cast the first snub.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Oh shit, Trout Mask?


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr. Spot said:


> Am I to take that as a threat Ross? And if I am "on thin ice" why? For merely pointing out to Hickey there was already a thread regarding this fight (which surely would have been the logical place to post the result?)
> 
> Indeed I wouldn't want Hickey getting impatient with me, heaven forbid. Perhaps there is no rule about "posting duplicate threads" but common sense surely dictates one avoids duplication if possible. By all accounts Hickey had a reputation for posting redundant threads on ESB to such an extent his ability to start threads was revoked, it's obvious he hasn't learned anything from that humiliation.
> 
> And why wasn't my original thread "active, or obviously relevant to this fight" ? That is a ludicrous statement. I posted a YouTube clip of the press conference at 11.43pm last night (less than 12 hours before the fight took place) so it was both "active" and "relevant".


I have no knowledge of Earl being banned or anything on ESB for posting redundant threads, so I'd love to know who PM'd you to tell you that.

And how is "Overlooked on this weekend of fights" or whatever the title was, obviously to do with Toney? You expect people to not only read all the titles, but open every thread to check there's nothing overlapping with their own posts? And more to the point, who the fuck cares?



Mr. Spot said:


> Pathetic. On the rare occasion I have transgressed a rule on Boxrec I've received a discreet PM from a Moderator pointing out my error. This chest puffing display of authority from Ross is frankly embarrassing, and if it's an indication of the Moderation I can expect on this site Ross can feel free to ban me if he wishes.


Well, since you asked so nicely...

Nah, I'll leave you for one of the others to deal with if they want. Good luck.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, she won't even get to read that :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


Hey shout out bryn and all but fuck bryn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> Oh, she won't even get to read that :rofl


You know she will with another account. I reckon she's a sound lad.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Hey up it's cool so long as you don't do it again, hear dat? I ain't finna cast the first snub.


That's cool @Chacal, just 'sno dat the last person I said this kinda stuff to did get smacced when I saw them next. We still finna be cool doe.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

A lot of negative orgones in this thread.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> A lot of negative orgones in this thread.


This. Sadly.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I know that everyone's having a tough time. Sergio has slipped, Khan is shot, Cleverly is on top of the world, but before handing out bans and insults; take a deep breath, look yourself in the mirror and ask "WWTSD?".


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

@RickRoss it seems a bit extreme banning spot for that. Earl eventually ignored him & he accepted explanation from @Roe. Yeah he stated ban him but he's got a point about maybe sending him a private PM asking him to knock the shit off

I don't exactly see eye to eye with @chacal but it's a forum for opinions, you ain't gonna get on with everyone.

It keeps being stated you want more people on the forum but banning people for virtually fuck all ain't gonna help. Just look at the stats

Members 1,445 - Active Members 228 & dwindling

Also 16534 Spammers Denied Registration, surely not all these are cunts who don't deserve to enter this domain, anyway that's my pennies worth


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> @RickRoss it seems a bit extreme banning spot for that. Earl eventually ignored him & he accepted explanation from @Roe. Yeah he stated ban him but he's got a point about maybe sending him a private PM asking him to knock the shit off
> 
> I don't exactly see eye to eye with @chacal but it's a forum for opinions, you ain't gonna get on with everyone.
> 
> ...


The fuck did I do :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scribbs said:


> @RickRoss it seems a bit extreme banning spot for that. Earl eventually ignored him & he accepted explanation from @Roe. Yeah he stated ban him but he's got a point about maybe sending him a private PM asking him to knock the shit off
> 
> I don't exactly see eye to eye with @chacal but it's a forum for opinions, you ain't gonna get on with everyone.
> 
> ...


Bang on, @scribbs.



Chacal said:


> The fuck did I do :lol:


:-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> That's cool @Chacal, just 'sno dat the last person I said this kinda stuff to did get smacced when I saw them next. We still finna be cool doe.


 @Pabby stop frontin'


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I fux with @scribbs. He's a good dude.

@Chacal real talk don't try tell me I'm frontin'. Ever. Trill say I will run up on you with a spud peeler for that ish. If we finna still be cool don't pull that.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> @RickRoss it seems a bit extreme banning spot for that. Earl eventually ignored him & he accepted explanation from @Roe. Yeah he stated ban him but he's got a point about maybe sending him a private PM asking him to knock the shit off
> 
> I don't exactly see eye to eye with @chacal but it's a forum for opinions, you ain't gonna get on with everyone.
> 
> ...


He wasn't really banned just for that.

This is someone who has been repeatedly banned on the forum (for good reason) and keeps coming back. His accounts are into the hundreds.

He was allowed to stay for a couple of days while he wasn't being an idiot, but once he started playing up again it was time to go.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish I had a pink name.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I fux with @scribbs. He's a good dude.
> 
> @Chacal real talk don't try tell me I'm frontin'. Ever. Trill say I will run up on you with a spud peeler for that ish. If we finna still be cool don't pull that.


Consider this beef squashed.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Ra's al Ghul's misogyny isn't cool. Why can't you acknowledge that we have women hurr, man?


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> He wasn't really banned just for that.
> 
> This is someone who has been repeatedly banned on the forum (for good reason) and keeps coming back. His accounts are into the hundreds.
> 
> He was allowed to stay for a couple of days while he wasn't being an idiot, but once he started playing up again it was time to go.


Ok, fair do's, can only go on what I see


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> The fuck did I do :lol:


Only had 2 interactions I think & neither been very positive, don't mean I got a beef just we have not seen eye to eye on things. I did thank you for the Rigondeaux post in the Vs Donaire thread on a positive note.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

@scribbs - appreciate the feedback. As has been said, this account belonged to one guy who, despite what she says, has an unhealthy obsession with this site. We've banned hundreds of her accounts. I didn't actually ban this one but once she starts misbehaving, she's got to go.

Just go to the Gulag - that's almost all Trout Mask.

You have no idea how many spammers we had to get rid of and are now being automatically blocked. Its insane even for a relatively small forum like this.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

scribbs said:


> @RickRoss it seems a bit extreme banning spot for that. Earl eventually ignored him & he accepted explanation from @Roe. Yeah he stated ban him but he's got a point about maybe sending him a private PM asking him to knock the shit off
> 
> I don't exactly see eye to eye with @chacal but it's a forum for opinions, you ain't gonna get on with everyone.
> 
> ...


Yet Nuff is given mod powers :-(


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> @scribbs - appreciate the feedback. As has been said, this account belonged to one guy who, despite what she says, has an unhealthy obsession with this site. We've banned hundreds of her accounts. I didn't actually ban this one but once she starts misbehaving, she's got to go.
> 
> Just go to the Gulag - that's almost all Trout Mask.
> 
> You have no idea how many spammers we had to get rid of and are now being automatically blocked. Its insane even for a relatively small forum like this.


No probs, Obviously I don't know what goes on behind the scenes. Like I said, I can only go on what I see & from reading, it seemed a bit extreme, but thanx for explanation.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Yet Nuff is given mod powers :-(


Tbh, I don't know who does what. There's names in orange, pink, green, blue & invisible one's also. I don't know what they mean.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Only had 2 interactions I think & neither been very positive, don't mean I got a beef just we have not seen eye to eye on things. I did thank you for the Rigondeaux post in the Vs Donaire thread on a positive note.


Oh... I had no idea. I always thought you were the dude and your posts in the historic section were interesting. I'm not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Tbh, I don't know who does what. There's names in orange, pink, green, blue & invisible one's also. I don't know what they mean.


Orange = moderator (@Pabby, @Lunny, @Bryn, @Flea Man and @GazOC) They ban people, move threads etc. Grass roots shit. Shout out these guys.

Pink = administrator (me, @Ra's al Ghul, @Rorschach, and many others. We like having aliases) We're more the behind the scenes guys that work on trying to improve this place, along with @Jay who is a massive ******. We're working on a new front page design right now which should be sweet when it's done.

Blue are the front page editors (@Wallet, @Roe) and green are writers. Red are Gulag prisoners (temporary bans, essentially) and we often delete permabanned accounts such as our friend Trout Mask, so their posts will look slightly different after that.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Shout out @Pabby and @Wallet, for some reason their @things didn't work.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> Orange = moderator (@Pabby, @Lunny, @Bryn and @GazOC) They ban people, move threads etc. Grass roots shit. Shout out these guys.
> 
> Pink = administrator (me, @Ra's al Ghul, @Rorschach, and many others. We like having aliases) We're more the behind the scenes guys that work on trying to improve this place, along with @Jay who is a massive ******. We're working on a new front page design right now which should be sweet when it's done.
> 
> Blue are the front page editors (@Wallet, @Roe) and green are writers. Red are Gulag prisoners (temporary bans, essentially) and we often delete permabanned accounts such as our friend Trout Mask, so their posts will look slightly different after that.


Then there's @Omni


----------



## Omni (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Then there's @Omni


:huh


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Oh... I had no idea. I always thought you were the dude and your posts in the historic section were interesting. I'm not sure what to make of this.


Nowt mate really, one was the aids thing (my mate died from a transfusion if you can recall) & said it wasn't cool taking piss & you said sorry tbf. Other was about scoring even rounds where i told you to grow up cos you just came on with Gay or ******.

It's more about me not getting the young speak as I'm 40 mate, so out of loop with young ways. Also, I have friends who swing the other way so don't really get the funny side of that, but I do get that's the way some speak, it just goes over my head as being funny. I do have a sense of humour if you can believe that, it's just more generic I think.

Also sometimes humour doesn't translate too good when typed imo, if it was in person you can see the context, but, in writing it can come across as arrogant & insulting but that's my failing as i sometimes cannot read between the lines. :conf

We are good mate, no worries :thumbsup


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> Shout out @Pabby and @Wallet, for some reason their @things didn't work.


*salute*

You're cool, bruh. Every other admin is sketchy though. Especially Jay.

Also you forgot @Flea Man. Shout out Flea.



scribbs said:


> Nowt mate really, one was the aids thing (my mate died from a transfusion if you can recall) & said it wasn't cool taking piss & you said sorry tbf. Other was about scoring even rounds where i told you to grow up cos you just came on with Gay or ******.
> 
> It's more about me not getting the young speak as I'm 40 mate, so out of loop with young ways. Also, I have friends who swing the other way so don't really get the funny side of that, but I do get that's the way some speak, it just goes over my head as being funny. I do have a sense of humour if you can believe that, it's just more generic I think.
> 
> ...


In this case I'd like to apologise for every post of mine you've read.:lol:


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> Orange = moderator (@Pabby, @Lunny, @Bryn and @GazOC) They ban people, move threads etc. Grass roots shit. Shout out these guys.
> 
> Pink = administrator (me, @Ra's al Ghul, @Rorschach, and many others. We like having aliases) We're more the behind the scenes guys that work on trying to improve this place, along with @Jay who is a massive ******. We're working on a new front page design right now which should be sweet when it's done.
> 
> Blue are the front page editors (@Wallet, @Roe) and green are writers. Red are Gulag prisoners (temporary bans, essentially) and we often delete permabanned accounts such as our friend Trout Mask, so their posts will look slightly different after that.


Question, is Fleaman owt to do with modding as he's in orange. He don't post or come online much now. If powers are stripped or relinquished how come they don't become unhighlighted?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Actually I don't use homosexual slurs so I'm aight on that front.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Nowt mate really, one was the aids thing (my mate died from a transfusion if you can recall) & said it wasn't cool taking piss & you said sorry tbf. Other was about scoring even rounds where i told you to grow up cos you just came on with Gay or ******.
> 
> It's more about me not getting the young speak as I'm 40 mate, so out of loop with young ways. Also, I have friends who swing the other way so don't really get the funny side of that, but I do get that's the way some speak, it just goes over my head as being funny. I do have a sense of humour if you can believe that, it's just more generic I think.
> 
> ...


I don't really remember the aids thing but sorry again. If I wished aids on somebody or made a joke about it, in no way did I genuinely mean it. It was just a sort of go to disease most likely. Apologies again. I remember the even rounds thing but I think it was a slip up originally cause I said "People who do even rounds like sitting on fences" which could be interpreted a number of ways, wasn't meant to be a **** thing though but after you said grow up I went on the whole "gaaaaay" thing as a joke. You're cool though. :bronesgoat


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> *salute*
> 
> You're cool, bruh. Every other admin is sketchy though. Especially Jay.
> 
> ...


:lol: tbh mate, sometimes I just give over with your posts as I don't understand a fucking word of it, no offense


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I don't really remember the aids thing but sorry again. If I wished aids on somebody or made a joke about it, in no way did I genuinely mean it. It was just a sort of go to disease most likely. Apologies again. I remember the even rounds thing but I think it was a slip up originally cause I said "People who do even rounds like sitting on fences" which could be interpreted a number of ways, wasn't meant to be a **** thing though but after you said grow up I went on the whole "gaaaaay" thing as a joke. You're cool though. :bronesgoat


Yeah it's cool, it's nowt personal just didn't come from same viewpoint when interacted that's all. I didn't put your name in post about the banning to cause shit, just used it as an example.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> :lol: tbh mate, sometimes I just give over with your posts as I don't understand a fucking word of it, no offense


The back and forth between he and I earlier in this thread must have been difficult.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Question, is Fleaman owt to do with modding as he's in orange. He don't post or come online much now. If powers are stripped or relinquished how come they don't become unhighlighted?


He is still a mod he's just not particularly active. We haven't replaced him or anything because to be perfectly honest, we don't need any more mods than we've got. If traffic picks up over time we can think about adding more staff but for now we're fine and Flea's welcome to come back to posting and modding more often.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It was just a sort of go to disease most likely.


Don't know why but :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> The back and forth between he and I earlier in this thread must have been difficult.


no I just skipped over it. If i get to a word or 2 that I don't understand then i give over :err & move on. Although some speak I'm picking up on.

One day you'll get to an age when you think what the fuck are these young un's talking about, come to us all.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> no I just skipped over it. If i get to a word or 2 that I don't understand then i give over :err & move on. Although some speak I'm picking up on.
> 
> One day you'll get to an age when you think what the fuck are these young un's talking about, come to us all.


I'd hope so. I can get away with it at 17 but I think a 40 year old talking about things being swanklin' would be a bit odd.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> :lol: tbh mate, sometimes I just give over with your posts as I don't understand a fucking word of it, no offense


:rofl More than fair.

I _was_ a kinda serious boxing poster back in the day but lately my interest has waned and until I'm back into it completely this is the way it's going..........


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I can get away with it at 17


I feel like such a child-groomer.:err


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I feel like such a child-groomer.:err


How do you think @Wickio feels. Dude offered to buy me garden simulator and mail me it. I think that actually is grooming though.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :rofl More than fair.
> 
> I _was_ a kinda serious boxing poster back in the day but lately my interest has waned and until I'm back into it completely this is the way it's going..........


My interest in boxing has waned. It's the sport I keep up with the most in terms of news but I watch more Rugby League & Aussie Rules Footy than any other sport. Even watch more darts than boxing. I pick & choose the fights I watch. Back in the day i would have stayed up all night to watch all the fights last night but just watched the Khan & Flanagan fights.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

@Pabby, got a question for you. You a Irish guy if I'm correct. When does the Gaelic football season start & end?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> @Pabby, got a question for you. You a Irish guy if I'm correct. When does the Gaelic football season start & end?


I am the resident Irishman.:eire

Depends which competition you're referring to man, there's the league season and the All-Ireland Championship. I'm guessing you mean the latter, which runs from the end of June 'til the end of September.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I am the resident Irishman.:eire
> 
> Depends which competition you're referring to man, there's the league season and the All-Ireland Championship. I'm guessing you mean the latter, which runs from the end of June 'til the end of September.


:thumbsup Cheers


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

scribbs said:


> :lol: tbh mate, sometimes I just give over with your posts as I don't understand a fucking word of it, no offense


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

scribbs said:


> It keeps being stated you want more people on the forum but banning people for virtually fuck all ain't gonna help. Just look at the stats
> 
> Members 1,445 - Active Members 228 & dwindling
> 
> *Also 16534 Spammers Denied Registration, surely not all these are cunts who don't deserve to enter this domain*, anyway that's my pennies worth


You'd be surprised.

Seriously though we do need to get more people here. I'm gonna keep spamming us out on twitter and try and keep up with doing the preview/report articles to hopefully start bringing a few new guys to the site.

If the rest of you can try and help contribute more it'd be great. If we all try posting a bit more in the boxing forum and creating new threads etc hopefully it'll all start to pick up again :good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> How do you think @Wickio feels. Dude offered to buy me garden simulator and mail me it. I think that actually is grooming though.


On that Rolf Harris steez.

Still can't believe you turned down the chance to create your own virtual garden to heavy dubstep.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> Seriously though we do need to get more people here. I'm gonna keep spamming us out on twitter and try and keep up with doing the preview/report articles to hopefully start bringing a few new guys to the site.
> 
> If the rest of you can try and help contribute more it'd be great. If we all try posting a bit more in the boxing forum and creating new threads etc hopefully it'll all start to pick up again :good


I have to apologise for the recent lack of activity on this forum. I was keeping us going for a while and got lazy. I'm back now though.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Can someone give me a brief synopsis of who the fuck Trout Mask is? or a link to a thread where I'm guessing a meltdown occurred, dunno how I missed any of that. I thought Mr. Spot was a quality poster too :lol:

Agreed we need more people on here, Mr. Spot was the first unfamiliar face I've probably ever seen, & I miss him :sad2


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Can someone give me a brief synopsis of who the fuck Trout Mask is? or a link to a thread where I'm guessing a meltdown occurred, dunno how I missed any of that. I thought Mr. Spot was a quality poster too :lol:
> 
> Agreed we need more people on here, Mr. Spot was the first unfamiliar face I've probably ever seen, & I miss him :sad2


She was one of the worst trolls from ESB and when this place started some moron (@Bryn) invited her over here, she's been an absolute cunt and we've banned so many of her accounts.

Specifically, Buff Orpington, PIGG Wilson, Bappy, Bats, Battenburg, Ben Watson, Bentos, Bifurcated fan, Brassneck, Brouhaha, Brinemod, BrynHorse, Bulb, Burnt Norton, Camus, Cardew, Chuckles, Chunky, Dingy Skipper, Donkey, Flansburgh Linnel, Flean, Gecko, george Takei, Groot, Hitting The Weights, Horse, Keats, L'etranger, Larkin, Leghorn, Little Gidding, Mackerel Feathers, Manley Hopkins, Militant Esthetix, Mule, Norber Erratic, Nostrum, Offal, Organ Grinder Monkey, Ostinato, Pop Rivet, Punchdrunk Love, Ross Rick, Runcible Spoon, Seaside Pie & Mash, Shirt of Nessus, Slender Loris, Slow Loris, Sock Monkey, StuartHall, Thump, Trane, Tunnocks, ʎqqɐd, Bacon and Egg Bap, Bryn's Untouched Salmon, Goozlebobber, Len Bright Combo, Pigg Wilson, Ruminant Plinth, Steve, Strongboy, Tom Jones, Troot Mosh, Untouched Salmon, Wattis, Gulag King, Darkseid, Bill Bixby, Scatman Crothers, OMAC and more that we caught and deleted.

Mr Spot was just the latest one we let live for a while since she'd left us alone for a while, but once she started causing trouble again she's gone.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Can someone give me a brief synopsis of who the fuck Trout Mask is? or a link to a thread where I'm guessing a meltdown occurred, dunno how I missed any of that. I thought Mr. Spot was a quality poster too :lol:
> 
> Agreed we need more people on here, Mr. Spot was the first unfamiliar face I've probably ever seen, & I miss him :sad2


SHE(I'm not trolling here but people keep neglecting this) first became prominent on ESB I think due to trolling Longcount in pretty brilliant fashion on the Brit forum on some thread where LC was complaining about Boxing News' new design. She failed to build upon this well though and quickly fell out of favour with most posters who are not Bryn(think she might be his wife/child or something) and was banned a few times.

CHB was made, her husband/dad invited her over and the same thing has pretty much happened. She's persistent though, like 100+ alts. Shame though, 'cause she was pretty cool as Mr.Spot.:conf



Rick Ross said:


> He was one of the worst trolls from ESB and when this place started some moron (@Bryn) invited him over here, he's been an absolute cunt and we've banned so many of his accounts.


Bit rude. Bryn is the man.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Bit rude. Bryn is the man.


He is with everything else. Maybe you're right, maybe he's smashing her.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

And there you have it folks; Trout Mask is in fact Mrs.West.

Can't believe we've cracked this.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this thread got so real...


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:confFuck is this shit? :-(


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

James Toney was outpointed.

You aren't invited though Jay so please move along.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> He is with everything else. Maybe you're right, maybe he's smashing her.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

jay is wack


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Whats the actual reason Mr Spot got banned this time?

Either you permanently ban the user for whatever reason. But not let them on for 4/5 days and then use a power trip of "you're on thin ice" etc


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> In this case I'd like to apologise for every post of mine you've read.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

Da fucks going on in here?


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Rorschach said:


> Da fucks going on in here?


The lunatics have taken over the asylum.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Whats the actual reason Mr Spot got banned this time?
> 
> Either you permanently ban the user for whatever reason. But not let them on for 4/5 days and then use a power trip of "you're on thin ice" etc


Ban evasion, with no real intention to clean up act. Assume 1 minute to locate and ban an account correctly. He's on at least (more) 150 accounts, so mods/admins have spent 2.5 hours banning and sorting out his accounts. I'm surprised any leeway was given this time around, but he was beginning to be a pain, so an admin decided he had to go. It is our discretion on whether or not to grant reprieves - he is banned for a reason, a new account doesn't = fresh start automatically.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

That "trout face" character is proper weird. he signed up over at the scene to start harrasing me but got iced within a few posts.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> Ban evasion, with no real intention to clean up act. Assume 1 minute to locate and ban an account correctly. He's on at least (more) 150 accounts, so mods/admins have spent 2.5 hours banning and sorting out his accounts. I'm surprised any leeway was given this time around, but he was beginning to be a pain, so an admin decided he had to go. It is our discretion on whether or not to grant reprieves - he is banned for a reason, a new account doesn't = fresh start automatically.


Jay mad


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

150 accounts :lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> 150 accounts :lol:


not normal is it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> not normal is it.


You're probably not in the best position to take the high ground on alias', Earl.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You're probably not in the best position to take the high ground on alias', Earl.


i've been 60 days clean and sober


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> i've been 60 days clean and sober


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Whats the actual reason Mr Spot got banned this time?
> 
> Either you permanently ban the user for whatever reason. But not let them on for 4/5 days and then use a power trip of "you're on thin ice" etc


How were we supposed to know it was her 4-5 days ago when she was acting like a perfectly good poster? Once it became evident who it was, she went. Pretty efficient if you ask mehshelf.

Also the "you're on thin ice" is a reference to posts from Lunny, myself, Jay etc, there's no actual power trip. @Rick Ross is a stand-up dude amongst some shoddy, SHODDY admin.



Earl-Hickey said:


> i've been 60 days clean and sober


:lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

really? all those accounts? nothing better to do?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Also the "you're on thin ice" is a reference to posts from Lunny, myself, Jay etc, there's no actual power trip. @Rick Ross is a stand-up dude amongst some shoddy, SHODDY admin.
> 
> :lol:


Since joining this site I've actually noticed the Admin to be of the highest quality whilst the Moderating is piss poor on a daily basis.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Since joining this site I've actually noticed the Admin to be of the highest quality whilst the Moderating is piss poor on a daily basis.


:deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Since joining this site I've actually noticed the Admin to be of the highest quality whilst the Moderating is piss poor on a daily basis.


You would think that, being made an admin by the admin in ridiculous circumstances and whatnot.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

This was enetertaining. I warned @Pabby about his descent into his weird pigeon pab language that no one understands :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You would think that, being made an admin by the admin in ridiculous circumstances and whatnot.


I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> This was enetertaining. I warned @Pabby about his descent into his weird pigeon pab language that no one understands :lol:


:lol: Was a great shout in hindsight.



Pabby said:


> I really think I'm shot as a boxing poster these days, apart from commenting on fights that are actually happening while I watch them I can't seem to be all that bothered anymore. And even then half the time all I write is a "WHOA NELLY" or some shit.:lol: Really think I've found my niche these days though, posting things people struggle to understand about Adrien Broner, and things people struggle to understand while I'm completely off my tits.
> 
> This is me now. What I've become.
> 
> Dopeness. :****





12downfor10 said:


> In a few years time, when CHB is the premier boxing website, you'll be our equivalent of farmboxer. Spouting inane rubbish in some weird pigeon pabby language that only you understand but constantly referred to as the heart of CHB by the old guard.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Was a great shout in hindsight.


Heart and Soul of CHB baby!

Tbf I've started using some of the slang from here in real life. Bishes. Togga. Heauxs. Not to sure what snubs means but it sounds cool so i'll try and slip it in conversation somehow.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Heart and Soul of CHB baby!
> 
> Tbf I've started using some of the slang from here in real life. Bishes. Togga. Heauxs. Not to sure what snubs means but it sounds cool so i'll try and slip it in conversation somehow.


:lol: Sweet as a green tea kit kat.

A lot of my phrases are becoming more and more known across Dublin. This is a movement, babeh. Expanding to Sunderland sounds ideal, I feel like Niall Quinn here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Heart and Soul of CHB baby!
> 
> Tbf I've started using some of the slang from here in real life. Bishes. Togga. Heauxs. Not to sure what snubs means but it sounds cool so i'll try and slip it in conversation somehow.


Snubs are guns breh.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Heart and Soul of CHB baby!
> 
> Tbf I've started using some of the slang from here in real life. Bishes. Togga. Heauxs. Not to sure what snubs means but it sounds cool so i'll try and slip it in conversation somehow.


Togga. :huh


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Togga. :huh


I was thinking the same. :think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I was also thinking this.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

TOGA, TOGA, TOGA, 2000!


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey, I know some slang, Togga is another name for footy :smoke


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't speak jive


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Hey, I know some slang, Togga is another name for footy :smoke


Is it? :huh

You need an avatar, scribbs.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I don't speak jive





Wallet said:


> Is it? :huh


Neither do I, I was using that term when I was 7 years old which is 33 years ago.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=togga



Wallet said:


> You need an avatar, scribbs.


Think it's turned off, See the thread in suggestions about size of box when posting. I don't see any avatars when I log in now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Think it's turned off, See the thread in suggestions about size of box when posting. I don't see any avatars when I log in now.


That's not good.

I see everyone's but yours


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> That's not good.
> 
> I see everyone's but yours


Nah, it's ok. Don't want a page with just one post on it. This was the compromise, I may be able to put an avatar up, but I can't be bothered if I could anyway. No frills person really, that's why I shop at Aldi, well it's fucking cheap as chips as well.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Scribbs' use of slang in his posts make them completely unreadable for me.:-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Nah, it's ok. Don't want a page with just one post on it. This was the compromise, I may be able to put an avatar up, but I can't be bothered if I could anyway. No frills person really, that's why I shop at Aldi, well it's fucking cheap as chips as well.


:lol:


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Scribbs' use of slang in his posts make them completely unreadable for me.:-(


well played:clap:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Togga. :huh


It's a scouse word for football according to the scouser on my uni football team. @Teeto maybe able to shed some light on this issue.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Hey, I know some slang, Togga is another name for footy :smoke


See lads, scouse slang is so out of date scribbs knows it :bellew


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> It's a scouse word for football according to the scouser on my uni football team. @Teeto maybe able to shed some light on this issue.


maybe, I'm a northerner but not scouser but you might be right


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

scribbs said:


> maybe, I'm a northerner but not scouser but you might be right


It might just be that the lad I know has some older influences in his slang vocab :conf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Togga


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Togga


yep, it's footy or soccer if you want to be a yank


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> yep, it's footy or soccer if you want to be a yank


swanklin'


----------

